# The perils of used equipment!!!



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

A bit of History first, i truly got an amazing deal on a 90gallon with an xp3 filter and a 48" coralife dual four tube t6 light and stand. All was great untill i installed two new tubes (a 6700k and a 10000k] cost me $80 at J&L i have barely used the light as the tank is still being set up and now the light has stopped working and there is a electrical burning smell coming from it, i think i may have used it for 20 hours max. Could this be the Ballasts or maybe i put too much power in it?. Either way this tank is getting to be a pain in the rear, also dealing with xp3 low floww issues but i am sure that has to be due to the way i set it up (long story lol if u like check out my old posts about eh xp3 to get an idea}.
Still not giving up though, the tank is filled decor is in so i guess i will have to buy a new light or something. Any ideas about the light ??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may be driving a 65W lamp with a 55W ballast or you have salt in the end caps or the end caps already corroded.

As to the low flow, check to see if the cap to the cleaning port in the head unit is missing.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, did you check the max wattage for the fixture, or do you have the old bulbs so you can check what there watts are. Cheers


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

The original tubes said 55w reef lamp on them, it is entirely possible that i put 65w tbues. I had taken the unit to a LFS and was told that the 6700k and a 10,000k tube would be fine, i will have to check


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

gklaw said:


> You may be driving a 65W lamp with a 55W ballast or you have salt in the end caps or the end caps already corroded.
> 
> As to the low flow, check to see if the cap to the cleaning port in the head unit is missing.


HI there,
where would i locate this port?


----------

